

Drones to fly over parts of Onondaga, Madison and Oswego counties - ferdo
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2013/08/coming_soon_to_cny_sky_miles_above_you_military_training_drones.html

======
ToothlessJake
"The remotely operated MQ-9 Reapers have already been flying over a large
swath of northern New York since October 2011. The Federal Aviation
Administration has recently expanded that air space further south to include
some of Central New York's most densely populated regions."

Is there anyone from this area around? Thanks to Parastoo[1] and Kingcope[2] I
have gained some interest in how drones communicate(C/Ku Band) and who they
operate with (SAIC[3]).

For those interested in partially decoding drone communications, particularly
around where they are known to be operated in the US, it may be worthwhile to
look into a setup like this[4]. It is a cheap $20usd-ish rtl-sdr tuner paired
with a still cheaper 'Avenger' PLL LNB, allowing the operator to tune the
cheap usb dongle into Ku band, which drones use out non-line of sight
communications.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038657)

[2]
[http://privat.bahnhof.se/wb907234/pics/skygrab.pdf](http://privat.bahnhof.se/wb907234/pics/skygrab.pdf)

[3] [http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/06/14/news-saic-
wins-95-mil...](http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/06/14/news-saic-
wins-95-million-drone-management-contrac/)

[4] 'Crossband QSO, receiving EB5EA at 10GHz and transmitting EA5KGD on
432MHz. With SDR RTL2832U E4000 ("ezcap" stick) and PLL LNB ("Avenger"
PLL321S-2), Digital KU Band Single LNBF' [http://youtu.be/Sdmo-
FtHtGU](http://youtu.be/Sdmo-FtHtGU)

